# Gloria Naugle



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2021)

first flowering seedling. small plant around 25cm. Ex Sam. Very nice colour.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Any GN in bloom is good.


----------



## emydura (Nov 11, 2021)

The colour is exceptional. Nice clear stripes as well. I would be very happy with that.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 11, 2021)

Just amazing!


----------



## gego (Nov 12, 2021)

Ahhh..so beautiful...the color pattern is very unique.
You are one happy owner. we all know this breeding just does not flower. I have trashed 3 plants already and tried many ways.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 12, 2021)

love that pouch color... any chance we could get a side profile shot?

(for me these are kinda like lynleigh koopowitz, in that you can't have too many...  )


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 12, 2021)

I finally have one Gloria Naugle in sheath and I'm super excited since I have tried quite a few Gloria Naugle that never did anything for me.
Unfortunately though, it is the largest one of the cross I've had with its leaf at over 20cm in length and the leaves are very wide compared to any others I've gone through. I hope it will bloom out nicely for me.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 12, 2021)

This is a one of the nicer GN with an exeptionally good colouration. I'm no fan of GN because of the shape of the pouch....


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 12, 2021)

Not an easy one to bloom, great job!


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 12, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## NEslipper (Nov 12, 2021)

The colors are beautiful, it looks like stained glass! I love it!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 12, 2021)

GASP

I really need one of thes. I used to think I couldn't bloom these parvi x roth hybrids, but I finally had some success with Paph. Harold Koopowitz, so I'm thinking it's time to try some of the others.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2021)

do betta fish like to hide


----------



## jht.orchids (Nov 13, 2021)

Really lovely Stephen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Nov 13, 2021)

Congrats on blooming. Spectacular. My 5 fan plant has been the same for years except for fewer leaves each year!


----------



## HorstP (Nov 13, 2021)

A spectacular color. Super beautiful


----------



## SuperPaph (Nov 13, 2021)

Exceptional. Hope to see one day my only GN plant in bloom!!!!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 14, 2021)

Gorgeous, Stephen! The best GN, I've seen so far....!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 15, 2021)

Stunning colours. Well done


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 15, 2021)

Job well done Stephen! Flowering a GN is like winning a lottery lol. And nice flower too on top of that.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 15, 2021)

Felt like my eyes got burnt looking at the flower! Very bright color and flower is beautiful!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 15, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I finally have one Gloria Naugle in sheath and I'm super excited since I have tried quite a few Gloria Naugle that never did anything for me.
> Unfortunately though, it is the largest one of the cross I've had with its leaf at over 20cm in length and the leaves are very wide compared to any others I've gone through. I hope it will bloom out nicely for me.


Hang on, let me get my tiny violin while I sing to you of misery and woe.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 16, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Hang on, let me get my tiny violin while I sing to you of misery and woe.


Mine is also from OI flask. Hopefully it will bloom nicely for me or it's going straight to trash bin! lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 19, 2021)

Update - 2 open. Tiny 3rd bud probably wont develop.


----------



## JayeL (Nov 22, 2021)

A very striking colour...

JL


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> first flowering seedling. small plant around 25cm. Ex Sam. Very nice colour.


Can’t argue with that insane veiny pouch. Wow.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow…
2 hard to get to flower…flowers.
Good job!


----------



## LO69 (Nov 27, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Update - 2 open. Tiny 3rd bud probably wont develop.


----------



## LO69 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hat off!! I Just bought one GN really hope to have that winning lottery ticket! 
Does not depend on parents used for the cross? Or It definetly is a shy bloomer?
Do you mind posting a picture of the plant, I love to see how It does compare to mine.
Thanks


----------



## JLOG (Nov 27, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> first flowering seedling. small plant around 25cm. Ex Sam. Very nice colour.


LOve the contrast of color in the petals and dorsal, very nice stripes, love it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LO69 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


>


Thank you Ozpaph! Very healthy plant.
Did you at the bottom of this deep pot use any sort of drainage material?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 28, 2021)

no, just the bark/charcoal/perlite mix


----------



## LO69 (Nov 28, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> no, just the bark/charcoal/perlite mix


Good to know, I surely have much to learn about paphio culture but Happy to be in the right place. I' ve Always been scared to rot the roots so I put in my pots a layer of polistirene chips for drainage but in my climate they dry too fast. Next spring I'm willing to repot my collection and do the right way. Here we only find n.3 perlite that Is quite small so thinking to mix It with some coarser pumice.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 28, 2021)

LO69 said:


> ... in my climate they dry too fast.


May I propose a non-organic medium, Greenmix: "GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S". It was developed in a cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen of Fredensborg, who 2019 could celebrate his 50th years anniversary as independent orchid nursery owner: 




__





Online salg af orkideer | Stort udvalg af alle former for orkideer







orchidegartneriet.dk





What is very important with GM, is never to let the medium dry out completely. It's a wee bit finicky using it in a living room, but it helps keeping up the humidity. If in a GH, you just (spray with a) hose the plants on a daily basis; in a heat wave, maybe twice (morning/late afternoon); in the winter, if the temperature drops, less so. You can calibrate the watering by lifting the pots: if very light, watering is direly needed, if heavy or medium weight, less so.
Once a month you have to genuinely wash the medium through, so salts don't accumulate in the medium. A very practical benefit (esp. with Cats.) is that you only need to repot, when the plant outgrows the pot (as the medium doesn't break down/decompose).

Hans introduced the medium to a group of French orchid growers - and it has become very popular on their latitudes, so he is sending quite a bit their way.


----------



## LO69 (Nov 28, 2021)

Guldal said:


> May I propose a non-organic medium, Greenmix: "GreenMix for Orchids is a mixture of water-repellent and water-absorbent granulate with added perlite and lignite. The granulate is made from stonewool, the basic element of which is diabase rock. GreenMix for orchids is produced by Grodania A/S". It was developed in a cooperation with our local mastergrower, Hans Christiansen of Fredensborg, who 2019 could celebrate his 50th years anniversary as independent orchid nursery owner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Guidal, it's a new way for me never used inorganics substrates. 
The main problem Is my lack of time during Summertime, very busy, can't water every day.
I'm wondering if you need to water every day, do you supply a very low EC fertilizer solution everytime? Flushing every now and then.
An urea free fert. Needed? Wow quite a revolution for me. 

Just open your link and saw in the catalogue Angraecum magdalenae. Lost mine many years ago I must have It! Such a good perfume.


----------

